# Coolidors



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I've decided against a vinotemp now, as it looks like a cooler will net me more room AND *more money for CIGARS!* haha!

So I wanted to run this cooler by you guys, to see if it was a good price/size. Space is pretty limited in my room so I didn't want a huuuuge 150 qt but wasn't sure if a 70 qt would cut it. Thanks!
Walmart.com: Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler: Camping


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i think you would want one that has a button or clamp that keeps it closed, they seem to be the more air tight ones, that one will be easier to leak moisture and not close all the way. but i dont have one so im not the best source for information


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got the 52 Qt Coleman Xtreme and it work just fine...it's "tighter than a drum". Only difference is yours will hold a lot more cigars!  I say go for it.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I've got the 52 Qt Coleman Xtreme and it work just fine...it's "tighter than a drum". Only difference is yours will hold a lot more cigars!  I say go for it.


i just got owned, i feel like such a noob.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL!

Eh, not a big deal. It's just when I went on a hunt for one of these, I wanted something with that "whoosh" when I closed it...and that particular one did it for me.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a 150 and it is huge. That 70 will work fine and hold lots of smokes. If you run on out space I'm sure a couple of them would stack nicely.:smoke2:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it's a good bet. I've got this 60qt...
Walmart.com: Igloo 60 Qt. Ice Cube Roller Cooler: Camping
... and it's got plenty of room. I've got 7 boxes in it so far and it's not even half full. 70 should be plenty for you.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got that 70 quart cooler. No issues with it all.. I'm prob gonna get another soon since mine is full and i've just not been spending money much on cigars due to that fact. heh.



eyesack said:


> Hey guys, I've decided against a vinotemp now, as it looks like a cooler will net me more room AND *more money for CIGARS!* haha!
> 
> So I wanted to run this cooler by you guys, to see if it was a good price/size. Space is pretty limited in my room so I didn't want a huuuuge 150 qt but wasn't sure if a 70 qt would cut it. Thanks!
> Walmart.com: Coleman 70-Quart Xtreme Cooler: Camping


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

150 quart here also. Works as well as my desktops and holds a LOT of smokes.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome guys! Thanks for all the input, I'll go shopping tomorrow! I always know I can count on y'all!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> LOL!
> 
> Eh, not a big deal. It's just when I went on a hunt for one of these, I wanted something with that "whoosh" when I closed it...and that particular one did it for me.


It's true,,,that is what clinched it for me when I got mine. I got the 150 qt. because I know me and I increase my numbers every year on the number of cigars I buy.

Go for it Isaac,,,it's cheaper than buying 2 70qt. cooleradors and then you are set for life.:eyebrows:


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

i just bought this same cooler 2 days ago
i am very pleased with it so far, after about 24 hours with 1/2lb of 70% beads and a few empty boxes to take up space it was holding steady at about 69% rh
cigar shipment from CI will be here tomorrow so i will get to actually put some cigars in it :smile:
man its a slippery slope lol 

jason


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jahoban said:


> i just bought this same cooler 2 days ago
> i am very pleased with it so far, after about 24 hours with 1/2lb of 70% beads and a few empty boxes to take up space it was holding steady at about 69% rh
> cigar shipment from CI will be here tomorrow so i will get to actually put some cigars in it :smile:
> man its a slippery slope lol
> ...


Haha, welcome bro! This slope definitely does get slippery! I think I'll stick with the 70 qt for now, Gary! Otherwise I'll have no money to keep my cars running!!! :car:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

eyesack said:


> Haha, welcome bro! This slope definitely does get slippery! I think I'll stick with the 70 qt for now, Gary! Otherwise I'll have no money to keep my cars running!!! :car:


Pfffffttttt,,,,,get a coolerador with wheels. Problem solved,,,next!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL! I'm not sure if I could fit a 150 qt in my car to get it home from Wally World... :scratchhead:


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Did someone say "slippery slope"?

Cabela's -- Coleman OptiMaxx™ 200-qt. Cooler


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Pfffffttttt,,,,,get a coolerador with wheels. Problem solved,,,next!


or without wheels---LOL

+1


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

daviddunn said:


> Did someone say "slippery slope"?
> 
> Cabela's -- Coleman OptiMaxx™ 200-qt. Cooler


That... is a HUGE cooler! But one thing in the description left me wondering, wth is a "Threaded drain with petcock."? :rofl: rofl


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

eyesack said:


> That... is a HUGE cooler! But one thing in the description left me wondering, wth is a "Threaded drain with petcock."? :rofl: rofl


ok thats a comment i would have made last night, you been getting into the jager too?!?!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha me? Nah I can't touch the sauce no more, must just be residual effects! haha!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sure it will be fine.
I went to Wal-Mart, picked out a handsome blue cooler in the size I wanted, paid and started filling it. I have no ides if it makes a "whoosh", it has no clasp/closing mechanism, but it holds the RH and lots of cigars.
We (as a whole) worry too much about the little things. Don't sweat it, and enjoy the sticks inside!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

The 70 qt extreme works well for me. If you have limited floor space, heck just stack em till you hit the ceiling. You know you will eventually....

Plus a 70 qt is big enough to hold many sticks, but still small enough to be able to move it fairly easy.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Issac - get the one with the wheels, you van pull it behind your car like a trailer :mischief:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Go for it Isaac,,,it's cheaper than buying 2 70qt. cooleradors and then you are set for life.:eyebrows:


lol...uh huh


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> The 70 qt extreme works well for me. If you have limited floor space, heck just stack em till you hit the ceiling. You know you will eventually....
> 
> Plus a 70 qt is big enough to hold many sticks, but still small enough to be able to move it fairly easy.


That's what I just brought home! Wiped 'er down with isopropyl and emptied a half box of baking soda in the bottom. Gonna leave it in there overnight and sniff it tomorrow, it doesn't smell too bad to begin with, so probably some empty boxes and stuff, it'll smell like it should! :rockon: Woohoo!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

mdrumm said:


> Issac - get the one with the wheels, you van pull it behind your car like a trailer :mischief:


van.....can...... not really funny with a typo - oh well.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

mdrumm said:


> van.....can...... not really funny with a typo - oh well.


hahahaha I was wondering what that was! rofl good thing the GF brought her car today, otherwise I wouldn't be able to bring this thing home!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> That's what I just brought home! Wiped 'er down with isopropyl and emptied a half box of baking soda in the bottom. Gonna leave it in there overnight and sniff it tomorrow, it doesn't smell too bad to begin with, so probably some empty boxes and stuff, it'll smell like it should! :rockon: Woohoo!


Congrats on another slip down the slippery slope!
Fill'er up and post up some pics Isaac!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Congrats on another slip down the slippery slope!
> Fill'er up and post up some pics Isaac!


I think he's gettin some help sliding down that slope from his good buddies on here. With friends like us,,,,who needs,,,uh, how does that go again?

Go Isaac,,,,Go Isaac,,,,Go Isaac! Wish you could see me doing the 'sprinkler' or 'the running man' while I am saying,,,Go Isaac!:whip:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I think he's gettin some help sliding down that slope from his good buddies on here. With friends like us,,,,who needs,,,uh, how does that go again?
> 
> Go Isaac,,,,Go Isaac,,,,Go Isaac! Wish you could see me doing the 'sprinkler' or 'the running man' while I am saying,,,Go Isaac!:whip:


LMAO! Unhhh! Yeaaah! Tawtah-sawse! Chickenwang! Buttaskawtch! Unnnh! *does the lawn-mower, and the cabbage-patch* ahahahaha!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

eyesack said:


> LMAO! Unhhh! Yeaaah! Tawtah-sawse! Chickenwang! Buttaskawtch! Unnnh! *does the lawn-mower, and the cabbage-patch* ahahahaha!


this thread took a left turn at normal and will never look back. its not even complete sentences anymore. or even words. You have inspired me to get a few shots in my belly to help me understand this.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol Hey guys, just a quick question, I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, so I'll ask it here. Anywhere to buy an Oust Fan from? I remember seeing one on one of the retailers' sites, but I can't find it. Amazon wants close to 20 bucks for one, should I bother? Maybe I could rig up a computer fan to a lantern battery or soemthing, idunno lol. My cooler is kinda keeping the humidity close to where the beads are, lol. I put all my cigars cept for my "private reserve" in there to try and stabilize the RH, which seems to have helped a lot, but I just don't want those sticks to dry out or anything... eek! 

Jacking my own thread... lol


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Issac- check this out

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/262519-new-coolidor.html

doesn't answer the Oust question though...............


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Matt, I've been looking at that thread since it was up, my RH is steadily climbing, it's around 55 now and I suspect it'll be at a happy 65 by tonight/tomorrow. I decided to zip my freezer bags back up until the RH settles, just to be careful, so that way, I can have the benefit of volume to stabilize the RH but without putting my cigars through such torture lol.

I bought a small PC fan and I think I'm going to go strip some wires and all that lol.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Issac - I got 2 PC fans - and a 9 volt charger for a cell phone (or electric toothbrush ?) spliced them together plugged it into one of them timers and there ya go the pc fans were $8 ea (cheaper than an Oust fan at $12 I found online) working like a champ


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

mdrumm said:


> Issac - I got 2 PC fans - and a 9 volt charger for a cell phone (or electric toothbrush ?) spliced them together plugged it into one of them timers and there ya go the pc fans were $8 ea (cheaper than an Oust fan at $12 I found online) working like a champ


That sounds like a great idea. You should do a write up/tutorial with pics.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

You will like the cooler dude. If you can get a dual mode(?) timer and set it for 5 minutes on / 55 minutes off that will be the same as what the oust fan does. Then you could do what Matt has & just plug a transformer into the timer & wire transformer to your fan.

All you would need for a fan is an old cpu fan - a small one would be fine. It doesnt have to move a whole lot of air to be effective.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Terry, Rough, Matt, all others! 

I have another question now too... How long does it take for the RH to stabilize in one of these things? I have maybe an ounce short of a pound in it right now, and it seemed to be going well until last night I put a bunch of empties in there as trays/separators/lining. I'm guessing as soon as those individual wood pieces settle, the cooler will settle as well? If not, I'm going to have to add some more weatherstripping I suppose.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Cant remember how long it took mine to settle, it has floral puck w/pg & water, so Im not sure how beads do. Is your fan running constantly? May try unplugging it a few hours & see what happens. Dbl check your beads for moisture. Really shouldnt need weatherstripping. The wood is probably the culprit like you said. Maybe somebody smarter can give ya a better answer.

Oh, did you wipe the wood with dist water before ya put it in there? Ya might wanna do that too.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Did you break in your coolidor like a regular humidor? Before I got my coolidor odor free I put some empty boxes in a tuperware box with humidification until they reached 70%, then I put them into the coolidor. It is most likely the cedar that is sucking the RH out of the air.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

That's probably it; the cedar boxes have been sitting in my room which is at like 30%RH. I figure by the time the boxes in the cooler hit a reasonable RH my cigars can come out of the freezer lol.


----------

